# Measuring for retrofit windows



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You want to know for sure remove the inside moldings, you will then be able to measure the frame OD.

Mark


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you already ordered the windows you better put a stop on that order *“immediately”* until you know you have it right or you’ll be stuck.

As mentioned pop off the interior trim on a window and check the opening. 

Post a picture here inside and out of what you have now if you can.


----------



## mday83 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've got a few hours left to cancel the order, so if I can't figure this out for sure by then, then I probably will... I'm not sweating bullets yet, but I'm concerned, 'cause wasting $800 on four windows isn't my idea of fun!! Here are pictures of one of the windows inside and out. When I measure the inside opening, I get 34" x 46.75". When I measure from the outside, from each visible edge of the metal frame, I get 34.5" x 47.5". The windows I ordered are 34.5" x 47.25"... so that's the exact size on the width and .25" smaller on the height. Do they fit as long as I don't exceed the measurements of the frame from the outside?? Thanks so much for any help.

Inside pic










Outside pic


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are paying someone to install these windows, have him measure them as well. Cancel the order, and have the installer measure them.... On that application there are a few different ways to install a new window, so it really depends on what he plans to do.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would think if the handyman knew how to order the windows, he would have suggested it. I'd also be surprised if he would take on the responsibility.


----------

